# Has anyone every used these products?



## HighlandGlenn (Oct 22, 2019)

A breeder recommended Secret Weapon and Hipknotic products (from the UK) to me for during coat change. She said many other Havi guardians use and love it as well. 

Have any of you? What do you think? I would like to get a consensus opinion. :wink2:

My boy is 8 months old so coat change will start any day! And my girl will not be far behind. I am not crazy about the water-soluble silicone in these products, but if it helps dramatically, especially with winter and snow coming up soon too than for a limited time period I would be okay with it.

Thank you! :grin2:


----------



## HighlandGlenn (Oct 22, 2019)

Oops, sorry for the typo in the subject title... LOL... it's supposed to be 'ever'.eace:


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

HighlandGlenn said:


> A breeder recommended Secret Weapon and *Hipknotic products *(from the UK) to me for during coat change. She said many other Havi guardians use and love it as well.
> 
> Have any of you? What do you think? I would like to get a consensus opinion. :wink2:
> 
> ...


LOL!!!! :grin2: When I Googled *Hipknotic* I didn't find it and went to Amazon and this popped up:
*Hypnotic Writing: How to Seduce and Persuade Customers with Only Your Words*
I would like to use this technique on Patti, when she's on the grooming table. >

Then I found this .. Is this Product?
*ARROJO Hypnotic Curl Calmer, 6 Fluid Ounce*

I know nothing about the product you're asking about.

I've purchased Chris Christensen's Shampoo and Conditioner, recommended by a Show Dog people, and other products recommended by groomers but haven't found anything I'm super-excited about. Having said that, although I have good intentions - I do not regularly shampoo or groom my dog, if I did I'd probably have an opinion on - What's Great and What's Not.

*Regarding Coat Changes:* I have a 1yr 10mo female AKC registered Havanese, who has beautiful hair. and I have not experienced the "big coat change" other's have written about. Patti has a gentle wave in her hair and I understand curly hair is more prone to problems. Patti's adult hair is obviously thicker than her puppy hair but I didn't have at-the-skin, matting problems like other's have written about. And, the age of coat change seems to be all over the place ... so you may OR may not experience that...and it might be much later.

This Fall I've been combing out more hair than usual and wondered if I was combing out old hair?? Maybe this is typical shedding this time of year for Havanese? I keep waiting for the Coat Change Problem. :laugh2:

If you don't have, you should get something like the metal combs below that are for getting down to the skin to keep and get mats out. The Chris Christensen (CC) combs and products are expensive*!* Personally, I cannot tell the difference between these and the extremely less 7" Adis Pet Comb ... but was told the CC are better for the dogs hair. Therefore, I bought the following combs below. 
A few professional Show Dog people recommend Chris Christian products. 

Chris Christensen 005- Fine Miracle Finishing Buttercomb
Chris Christensen 006 - Face & Feet Buttercomb
Chris Christensen - Slicker Brush


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I really like the rolling pin combs by Evolution. The rolling pins help the comb to glide through the fur without pulling. These are the only combs that Mia does not cringe at. These may not be for everyone but work for me. Note that I keep Mia's hair fairly short too.

https://www.cherrybrook.com/evolution-combs-with-rotating-pins/


----------



## HighlandGlenn (Oct 22, 2019)

Mikki said:


> LOL!!!! :grin2: When I Googled *Hipknotic* I didn't find it and went to Amazon and this popped up:
> *Hypnotic Writing: How to Seduce and Persuade Customers with Only Your Words*
> I would like to use this technique on Patti, when she's on the grooming table. >
> 
> ...


Oh dear! Well, here is the link- https://www.secretweaponuk.com/

Thank you for all the info, links, and hope! LOL


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I just wanted to add that the brass fusion brush from Chris Christensen is amazing. And the only brush Mia will let me near her with!


----------

